# Όταν μαλώνουν τα βουβάλια… Για έναν πρόσφατο διάλογο της Ένωσης Ελληνικού Βιβλίου με τη Γενική Γραμματεία Δημοσίων Εσόδων



## rogne (Dec 21, 2016)

Το ρίχνω κι εδώ, για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι (που λέμε):

http://www.smed.gr/2016/12/blog-post.html

Στο τελευταίο ενημερωτικό δελτίο (δείτε το εδώ) που κυκλοφόρησε η Ένωση Ελληνικού Βιβλίου (ΕΝΕΛΒΙ), η πιο πρόσφατη και μεγαλύτερη από τις ενώσεις εκδοτών βιβλίου, με την οποία είναι γνωστές και δημοσιοποιημένες οι όχι ακριβώς αγαστές σχέσεις μας κατά το παρελθόν, πληροφορηθήκαμε ότι η Ένωση είχε το τελευταίο διάστημα μια πολύ επιμορφωτική επικοινωνία με τη Γενική Γραμματεία Δημοσίων Εσόδων (ΓΓΔΕ), από την οποία ζήτησε α) εφαρμογή μειωμένου συντελεστή ΦΠΑ 6% σε όλα τα στάδια παραγωγής του βιβλίου και β) εξαίρεση των μεταφραστών, επιμελητών και εικονογράφων από τις διατάξεις του Κώδικα Φορολογικής Διαδικασίας, που σημαίνει απαλλαγή των υπηρεσιών τους από ΦΠΑ. Θα δούμε στη συνέχεια, εκτός από την απάντηση της ΓΓΔΕ, κυρίως με ποιους όρους διεξάχθηκε αυτός ο διάλογος και τι σημαίνει για όλους εμάς, τους εργαζόμενους μεταφραστές, επιμελητές και διορθωτές στην Ελλάδα σήμερα.

Κατ’ αρχάς, η ΓΓΔΕ απάντησε αρνητικά και στα δύο αιτήματα της ΕΝΕΛΒΙ, με μία εξαίρεση: η εφαρμογή μειωμένου συντελεστή ΦΠΑ αναγνωρίζεται μόνο στις εκτυπωτικές εργασίες καθετοποιημένων μονάδων (δηλαδή μεγάλων τυπογραφείων), με την αιτιολογία ότι «εκτελούνται από επιχείρηση με δικά της υλικά κατ’ εντολή του πελάτη» και έτσι «δεν συνιστούν υπηρεσίες φασόν, αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή θεωρείται ότι συντελείται παράδοση βιβλίων, εφημερίδων ή περιοδικών και εφαρμόζεται ο συντελεστής ΦΠΑ στον οποίο υπάγεται το αγαθό βάσει της δασμολογικής κλάσης στην οποία κατατάσσεται» (σ. 7 του ενημερωτικού δελτίου της ΕΝΕΛΒΙ). Ήδη βλέπει κανείς εδώ πώς για το κράτος αρκεί να «θεωρείται» το κρέας ψάρι για να γίνεται κιόλας: το τύπωμα βιβλίων από μεγάλες καθετοποιημένες μονάδες αναβαπτίζεται και μετατρέπεται σε «παράδοση βιβλίων κλπ.», πράγμα που οδηγεί στην απαλλαγή των επιχειρήσεων αυτών από τον κανονικό συντελεστή ΦΠΑ και στην υπαγωγή τους στον ευνοϊκό μειωμένο συντελεστή ΦΠΑ του βιβλίου (6%). Έτσι άλλωστε και το προϊόν βιβλίο καταλήγει να έχει ασήμαντο υλικοτεχνικό κόστος για τους μεγαλοεκδότες (οι οποίοι κατά τα λοιπά μάς καλούν να γίνουμε συμμέτοχοι στις «απώλειές» τους «λόγω κρίσης»). Ας κρατήσουμε αυτή τη… μεθοδολογία του κρατικού μηχανισμού και αυτά τα οφέλη για τους εκδότες, και ας περάσουμε στο σημαντικότερο για εμάς θέμα της διαμάχης ΕΝΕΛΒΙ-ΓΓΔΕ, αναφορικά με την εξαίρεση των συναδέλφων από τον ΦΠΑ.

Η απάντηση της ΓΓΔΕ περιέχει εξαρχής ένα αποκαλυπτικό στοιχείο: δηλώνει ότι η ΕΝΕΛΒΙ ζήτησε την εξαίρεση των μεταφραστών, επιμελητών και εικονογράφων βιβλίων από τις διατάξεις του ΚΦΔ «*κυρίως λόγω του ότι πρόκειται για παράλληλη και περιστασιακή απασχόληση, η οποία ασκείται και από συνταξιούχους*» (σ. 6)! Δηλαδή η ΕΝΕΛΒΙ, η ένωση των μεγαλύτερων εγχώριων εργοδοτών στον κλάδο του βιβλίου, της οποίας τα μέλη εμπορεύονται χιλιάδες τίτλους ετησίως, υποστήριξε επισήμως στο ελληνικό κράτος ότι ουσιαστικά όλα τα βιβλία στη χώρα μεταφράζονται, διορθώνονται, εικονογραφούνται (κοινώς: παράγονται) από «παράλληλα και περιστασιακά απασχολούμενους, καθώς και από συνταξιούχους». Τα θαυμαστικά δεν φτάνουν για να σχολιάσουν το επιχείρημα αυτό… Στην πραγματικότητα, η ΕΝΕΛΒΙ ήθελε να πει ότι οι συνάδελφοι μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές, εικονογράφοι είναι, ή ακριβέστερα πρέπει να θεωρούνται, από τυχάρπαστοι έως ανύπαρκτοι, χομπίστες, κομήτες, βαριεστημένοι ανεπάγγελτοι, εισοδηματίες – με δυο λόγια, κοινωνικές κατηγορίες που περί άλλα τυρβάζουν (και υπό τις άλλες τους ιδιότητες φορολογούνται, αναγνωρίζονται κοινωνικά, ζουν, σε τελευταία ανάλυση), συνεπώς α) δεν παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον από δημοσιονομική άποψη και β) καλώς πληρώνονται ψίχουλα, στη χάση και στη φέξη. Αυτοί οι αόρατοι εξωγήινοι, κατά την ΕΝΕΛΒΙ, λογικό είναι να απαλλάσσονται από βάρη όπως ο ΦΠΑ, ώστε να είναι και με τη βούλα τόσο φτηνοί όσο επιτάσσει η αλλοπρόσαλλη κατάστασή τους.

Μπροστά σε αυτά τα τραγελαφικά, η απάντηση της ΓΓΔΕ φαντάζει μνημείο ορθολογισμού όσο και κυνισμού: λέει, με λίγα λόγια, στην ΕΝΕΛΒΙ ότι από τον ΦΠΑ εξαιρούνται μόνο οι μισθωτοί, ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι, μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, εικονογράφοι, όσο παρδαλούς κι αν θέλει να τους παρουσιάζει η ΕΝΕΛΒΙ, θα θεωρούνται επιχειρηματίες και θα υπάγονται στο κανονικό καθεστώς του ΦΠΑ. Αν δε η ΕΝΕΛΒΙ επιθυμεί να εξαιρεθούν οι συνάδελφοι από μια τέτοια φορολογική επιβάρυνση, δεν έχει παρά να τους προσλάβει, υπό την έννοια με την οποία ορίζει το κράτος τη σχέση εξαρτημένη εργασίας (σ. 8):



> Ειδικότερα, ως προς την ύπαρξη σχέσης εξάρτησης, έχει γίνει δεκτό από την Υπηρεσία μας ότι από τον έλεγχο των πραγματικών περιστατικών θα πρέπει να διαπιστώνεται ότι πληρούνται αθροιστικά τουλάχιστον οι ακόλουθες προϋποθέσεις:
> 
> - Η υπηρεσία να παρέχεται για ορισμένο ή αόριστο χρόνο,
> - να εκτελείται σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες, τις εντολές και την εποπτεία του εργοδότη,
> ...



Ιδού λοιπόν τι λένε μεταξύ τους τα βουβάλια, εργοδότες και κράτος: οι μεν ισχυρίζονται ότι οι «εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες» τους που παράγουν το προϊόν βιβλίο είναι περαστικοί απ’ τον χώρο, άρα θα όφειλαν να είναι φτηνοί κι αφορολόγητοι, οι δε ανταπαντούν ότι είναι επιχειρηματίες, εκτός αν γίνουν μισθωτοί κατά το πρότυπο των βιομηχανικών εργατών και των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, διότι άλλη εξαρτημένη σχέση εργασίας δεν υπάρχει (την ώρα που χιλιάδες εργαζόμενοι στην Ελλάδα και εκατομμύρια διεθνώς δουλεύουν ακριβώς υπό «άλλες» εξαρτημένες σχέσεις εργασίας, από το σπίτι, με ασφυκτικές προθεσμίες, αμοιβές πείνας, πληρωμές μία στο τόσο, χωρίς κανένα εργασιακό ή/και ασφαλιστικό δικαίωμα). Για τα βουβάλια, ανάμεσα στους επιχειρηματίες και τους αόρατους υπάρχει το κενό μηδέν, που διακόπτεται μόνο από την πρόκληση-κλείσιμο του ματιού του κράτους προς την εργοδοσία να αρχίσει να γεμίζει το κενό αυτό με προσλήψεις. Για τις οποίες προσλήψεις, βέβαια, αμφότερα τα μέρη γνωρίζουν ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν ποτέ, αφού οι μεν εργοδότες απλώς θέλουν να κάνουν ακόμα πιο φτηνούς τους αόρατους «εξωτερικούς» τους, το δε κράτος έχει ήδη βρει τον τρόπο να χαρατσώνει αλύπητα όσους βαφτίζει «επιχειρηματίες», άρα κανένα μέρος δεν έχει συμφέρον από την ενίσχυση της μισθωτής εργασίας με την παραδοσιακή έννοια του όρου.

Ας πάρουμε όμως για λίγο τον λόγο κι εμείς, τα βατράχια. Αυτοί που μας θέλουν αφενός να δουλεύουμε σαν ακραία υποτιμημένοι παρίες και αφετέρου να πληρώνουμε χαράτσια σαν φτασμένοι μπίζνεσμεν –και αμετανόητοι «φοροφυγάδες»– θα έπρεπε να έχουν υπόψη τους ότι αντλούν δημοσιονομικές «υπεραποδόσεις» και συντηρούν την κερδοφορία τους με δανεικά δικά μας: τα χρήματά μας, τον κόπο μας, τον χρόνο μας, τις γνώσεις μας, την εργασία μας. Βαφτίζοντάς μας οι μεν ανεπάγγελτους, οι δε «επιχειρηματίες», μας υποχρεώνουν να τους θυμίσουμε ότι τα βατράχια (σε αντίθεση με τα βουβάλια) έχουν την ακατανίκητη συνήθεια να μεταμορφώνονται: γι’ αυτό, όσο δεν μας σέβονται, καλά θα κάνουν να μας φοβούνται.

Σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους… καλές γιορτές!​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2016)

Με τρώνε όμως τα δαχτυλάκια μου να προσθέσω τι εξηγεί (κατά τη γνώμη μου) στους εκδότες η κυνική, όπως την χαρακτήρισες, απάντηση του Υπουργείου:




> Ειδικότερα, ως προς την ύπαρξη σχέσης εξάρτησης, έχει γίνει δεκτό από την Υπηρεσία μας ότι από τον έλεγχο των πραγματικών περιστατικών θα πρέπει να διαπιστώνεται ότι πληρούνται αθροιστικά τουλάχιστον οι ακόλουθες προϋποθέσεις:
> 
> - Η υπηρεσία να παρέχεται για ορισμένο ή αόριστο χρόνο,
> - να εκτελείται σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες, τις εντολές και την εποπτεία του εργοδότη,
> ...



(1) _Η υπηρεσία να παρέχεται για ορισμένο ή αόριστο χρόνο_ -- όμως αυτό συμβαίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς, με βάση τα συμφωνητικά παράδοσης των εργασιών σε ορισμένο χρόνο.

(2) _Να εκτελείται σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες, τις εντολές και την εποπτεία του εργοδότη_ -- κι αυτό θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει (ή συμβαίνει, κατά περίπτωση) έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Επίσης συμβαίνει και το (4) _Να υπάρχει διαρκής απασχόληση και φυσική παρουσία του παρέχοντος στους χώρους εργασίας του εργοδότη ή *στους χώρους που υποδεικνύονται από αυτόν*_ -- με την έννοια ότι οι όροι «διαρκής απασχόληση» και «φυσική παρουσία του παρέχοντος [...] στους χώρους που υποδεικνύονται από αυτόν [τον εργοδότη]» μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ότι εκπληρώνονται και σήμερα: η δουλειά (μπορεί να) είναι «διαρκής» σε κάποια συμφωνημένα πλαίσια (πχ. 5-7 κάθε δεύτερο απόγευμα) και οι χώροι μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και το γραφείο του εργαζόμενου στο σπίτι ή το σημείο εγκατάστασης του φορητού υπολογιστή της.

Ακόμα και το (5) θα μπορούσε να υλοποιείται σχετικά εύκολα -- για μικρές δουλειές «στο τέλος του μήνα», για μεγαλύτερες «σε προκαθορισμένα διαστήματα» - η οδηγία του υπουργείου δεν αναφέρεται σε ισόποση αμοιβή όπως δεν αναφέρεται και σε ισόποσα κατανεμημένη «διαρκή εργασία» (και έτσι μπορεί να καλυφτεί ο εργοδότης από τον κακό επαγγελματία που θα ξεπεράσει τις προθεσμίες του).

Πού είναι το «ζόρικο» λοιπόν και δεν είναι οι μεταφραστές «μισθωτοί που εργάζονται σε μεταβαλλόμενη, κοινά συμφωνημένη, θέση εργασίας για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα», δουλεύοντας ενδεχομένως ως μισθωτοί μερικής απασχόλησης ακόμη και σε περισσότερους εργοδότες παράλληλα; 

Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω να περισσεύει τίποτα άλλο πέρα από το (3), το «αποτέλεσμα της υπηρεσίας». Και μοιάζει περίεργο να μη θέλει ένας σοβαρός εκδότης να το αναλάβει (ενώ θα έπρεπε, στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής το όνομά του παίζεται) για διάφορους λόγους που μου είναι λίγο σκοτεινοί, αλλά κυρίως μοιάζουν να έχουν σχέση με τη δυνατότητά του να μπορεί εκ των υστέρων και προσχηματικά να καταστρατηγήσει τις ενδεχόμενες συμφωνίες και να καθυστερήσει ή να μην αποπληρώσει εντελώς την υπηρεσία που αγόρασε.

Είναι, με άλλα λόγια, και λίγο αστείο (μπορώ να πω και χειρότερους χαρακτηρισμούς, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος) να ζητάς ρυθμίσεις που διαθέτεις έτσι κι αλλιώς, αρκεί να προσέχεις μια σταλιά στις συμφωνίες που κάνεις, στον τρόπο που τις κάνεις, και στον λογιστή που απασχολείς.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Σε άλλους φαίνεται αστείο, σε άλλους θλιβερό, σε άλλους κυνικό. Όπως πάντα, εξαρτάται από το ποιος είναι από πάνω, ποιος από κάτω, και ποιος παίρνει μάτι. «Καταταχτείτε», μας έλεγαν. Βρεκεκέξ κουάξ κουάξ.


----------



## rogne (Dec 21, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι, με άλλα λόγια, και λίγο αστείο (μπορώ να πω και χειρότερους χαρακτηρισμούς, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος) να ζητάς ρυθμίσεις που διαθέτεις έτσι κι αλλιώς, αρκεί να προσέχεις μια σταλιά στις συμφωνίες που κάνεις, στον τρόπο που τις κάνεις, και στον λογιστή που απασχολείς.



Το κράτος ζητάει αυτές τις προδιαγραφές, θεωρώντας ότι οι εκδότες δεν μπορούν και δεν θέλουν να τις εξασφαλίσουν, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ισχύουν, έστω σε μεγάλο βαθμό, αν όχι απολύτως. Αυτό στοιχειοθετεί τον κυνισμό του. Αυτό που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι, Δρ., είναι αν εννοείς ότι είναι στο χέρι μας να κατοχυρώσουμε την ιδιότητα του οιονεί μισθωτού, για να το πω στα γρήγορα, μέσω μιας σχετικά προσεκτικής διατύπωσης συμφωνιών και συμφωνητικών και μέσω της καλής λογιστικής αποτύπωσής τους. Αν εννοείς αυτό, δεν βλέπω πώς το άλλο μέρος, οι της ΕΝΕΛΒΙ ας πούμε, θα δεχόταν να υπογράψει οτιδήποτε που θα μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει έναν μεταφραστή ως μισθωτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2016)

rogne said:


> Το κράτος ζητάει αυτές τις προδιαγραφές, θεωρώντας ότι οι εκδότες δεν μπορούν και δεν θέλουν να τις εξασφαλίσουν, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ισχύουν, έστω σε μεγάλο βαθμό, αν όχι απολύτως. Αυτό στοιχειοθετεί τον κυνισμό του. Αυτό που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι, Δρ., είναι αν εννοείς ότι είναι στο χέρι μας να κατοχυρώσουμε την ιδιότητα του οιονεί μισθωτού, για να το πω στα γρήγορα, μέσω μιας σχετικά προσεκτικής διατύπωσης συμφωνιών και συμφωνητικών και μέσω της καλής λογιστικής αποτύπωσής τους. Αν εννοείς αυτό, δεν βλέπω πώς το άλλο μέρος, οι της ΕΝΕΛΒΙ ας πούμε, θα δεχόταν να υπογράψει οτιδήποτε που θα μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει έναν μεταφραστή ως μισθωτό.



Ε, προφανώς μόνο αν μπορούν να βρεθούν οφέλη και για εκείνους σε μια τέτοια ριζική αλλαγή παραδείγματος, ανάλογα με αυτά που ζητάνε να εξασφαλίσουν από το κράτος. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τα εργασιακά της μισθωτής εργασίας τόσο καλά ώστε να μπορώ να πω το πώς και το γιατί, ή να υποδείξω νούμερα και διαδικασίες, πιο πολύ μια θεωρητική σκέψη κάνω.

Γιατί να μην αναγνωρίζουν κάποιον ως μισθωτό περιορισμένου ωραρίου, π.χ.; Απλώς είναι φασαρία να συνυπολογίζουν όλα τα φανερά και κρυφά κόστη μιας τέτοιας συμφωνίας.

Στο χέρι μας είναι να διερευνήσουμε αν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει καν μια τέτοια δυνατότητα και να την προτείνουμε. Δεν βλέπω τι περισσότερο θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε.

(Δεν διαφώνησα για τον κυνισμό της απάντησης των κρατικών υπηρεσιών, αν βγήκε κάτι διαφορετικό.)


----------

